# Which car to buy?



## Emt30 (13 Sep 2010)

Hey everyone,

I've decided I'm going to change my car & have a budget of 25k, max 28k.
I'm not really sure what to buy, I've always driven VW Golfs & currently drive a 06 comfortline 1.4 petrol. 
I've changed jobs in last  the 2 yrs & so I'm on the road a good bit now, doing about 25000+km a year. 
I've a had a few close encounters/near misses with bigger vehicles, lorries,  etc on the motorways over the last year too so thinking I might just prefer a  bigger/saloon car!  Looking for something fuel efficient and safe. 

I've looked online & seen a few cars I might like; Audi A4, Passat, Jetta, BMW 3 & 5 series, Renault fluence,   ford focus 1.6d tdci or maybe just a new golf.
Friend works in d local Nissan garage & was trying to persuade me to buy a Nissan quasquai but I don't think i like it , not test driven it yet thought either.
Open to suggestions, I'm not set on any car yet , (male 30, no kids, if that matters !) 

Any ideas , thanks


----------



## Caveat (13 Sep 2010)

Your criteria is safety & fuel efficiency - anything else?

Basically all cars are "safe" nowadays. Big mix of very different vehicles in your examples though: Focus, through 5 series/A4 & back to Golf ?!

You need to focus your criteria a bit more. But don't buy a Renault.  Or anything French. Or Italian.

Very broadly speaking and assuming you don't have very particular  requirements, based on your examples, the Focus diesel is as good a choice as any.


----------



## WicklowMan (14 Sep 2010)

Hi emt30,

Well your price range certainly opens up a lot of choices. Each to their own, but personally I would look around at some of the older models, outside of dealerships, unless buying at the newer end is important to you. These days a well maintained 5 - 10 year old car will last a long time, and you have no worries about depreciation. It would also be the case that bigger cars are traditionally less in demand (ie: harder for garages to sell) than smaller, more economical models.

Those to consider might include:

Saab 9-3
Volvo S60
Skoda Octavia Diesel

If you want a barge, there's always the Volvo S70 / V70 ... a high spec. one gives you lots of goodies like curtain airbags. Having said all of that, if you come up against a truck it's not likely to make much difference sadly. You're not alone ... they prey on my mind too everytime I take a long journey.

Best of luck.


----------



## roker (14 Sep 2010)

I would look up the reliabily index first, you may get some suprises


----------



## Maynooth (14 Sep 2010)

[broken link removed]

Cheap tax, 55mpg although you won't get that.


----------



## Purple (14 Sep 2010)

Maynooth said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Cheap tax, 55mpg although you won't get that.



Yea, but it's a manual gearbox. Good luck selling that on...
The auto's are only a little more expensive and are great cars.


----------



## Frank (14 Sep 2010)

A4 and 3 series are not big cars.

they are both notably smaller inside than the passat 5 series then of course the skoda Superb comes with an echo.

Lots of choice for your budget.

Manual 5 series will still be popular in Ireland lots of poeple with the need for a family car are still happy to shift their own gears. I agree the Auto is the choice to go for but not a deal breaker by any means the 6 speed manual is great.


----------



## Emt30 (14 Sep 2010)

Thanks for your all your replies, 

Ye Caveat , safety & fuel efficiency & low road tax were the main priorites.
Big mix of cars as wasn't sure what I wanted, 
I suppose there is not much point in driving big saloon car when it's just me either,
I'm going to test drive a few cars on Friday & see what I like
Will definately give the golf mark 6 a look as well as some of the others recommended
Are Renault really that bad?! 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## PetrolHead (15 Sep 2010)

OMG!

Some of the replies here are so dull I'm almost snoozing reading them... 

Octavia, Jetta, Passat, Mondeo....

OP... Why not just head down to Marks and Spencer's, buy yourself a nice pair of beige slacks and settle down in front of a nice episode of Antiques Roadshow...!

Affordable doesn't have to be quite so boring.... 


[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


I double dare you to be interesting.....


----------



## npgallag (15 Sep 2010)

How bout his bargin..


----------



## Caveat (15 Sep 2010)

That is actually good value.  Great car.


----------



## Caveat (15 Sep 2010)

1234 said:


> Go for the 2.0L 0r 2.2L Diesel instead.


 
Mazda & diesel do not go well together.


----------



## npgallag (15 Sep 2010)

1234 said:


> If you're going to buy a Mazda 6 then this is the version *not to buy*!!!
> 
> I've driven this model and it is underpowered in my opinion. You would be better getting out and pushing to get it up a steep hill.
> 
> Go for the 2.0L 0r 2.2L Diesel instead.


 
I disagree...this is the 1.8 petrol sport model and plenty of poke...along with extra kit. And agree with last Caveat...wouldnt buy Mazda diesel..heard loads a bad stories.


----------



## Maynooth (15 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> Yea, but it's a manual gearbox. Good luck selling that on...
> The auto's are only a little more expensive and are great cars.


 520d manuals are incredibly popular as they have b band tax. No problem selling them on, I just sold mine 8 months ago and it has actually gone up in value since. 

I'd agree if we were talking about a 530d.


----------



## Purple (15 Sep 2010)

Maynooth said:


> 520d manuals are incredibly popular as they have b band tax. No problem selling them on, I just sold mine 8 months ago and it has actually gone up in value since.
> 
> I'd agree if we were talking about a 530d.


I'll have to disagree. Very few large saloon diesels are manual any more so they don't hold their value. Plus, in my opinion, BMW auto gear boxes are very good whereas their manuals are so-so.


----------



## WicklowMan (15 Sep 2010)

roker said:


> I would look up the reliabily index first, you may get some suprises


 
That's a very good point. Some of the 'premium' cars range from mediocre to terrible on the reliability front ... including the German marques.

http://www.jdpower.com/autos/ratings/dependability-ratings-by-brand/


----------



## Purple (16 Sep 2010)

Emt30, find another 10k and you could get a 2007 Jaguar XF 3.0L D


----------



## hotone (17 Sep 2010)

Any views on still getting value in the north?  I know sterling has strengthened but it seem to me that there's still value there, especially if you can get an A or B band car with 14-16% VRT


----------

